# Dovetail Attempt #2 and 1st Completed Box



## Nickbee (Nov 9, 2007)

I decided to make a last minute Xmas gift for my sis. A pen holder / box she can use at her desk at work. If she likes it I’ll make her a matching “in box” for her birthday in Jan. 

The sides are Poplar and the posts / bottom is Oak.

Here’s the box sanded after a mineral spirits wipe down. I still need to finish it with some wipe on poly.




























And here are some pics on the production:









































































Here I’m using a straight bit on the router table to “thickness plane” the bottom.










Oh, and MERRY XMAS!!!!


----------



## DougO (Jan 4, 2006)

Great looking job. Your sister should be proud. 

How long did it take to make?

Doug


----------



## S Bolton (Mar 5, 2007)

Nice looking. What Incra model do you have?

SB


----------



## Nickbee (Nov 9, 2007)

Thanks guys. I have the incra ultra. It works great so far. It took a few nights during the week and part of the day yesterday to finish up. Now that I kinda know what I'm doing the next one should go quicker (she's getting a matching in-box for her birthday).


----------



## Nickbee (Nov 9, 2007)

Here’s a pic of the router table during “dust making”:


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Comendable job Nickbee. Sis should like it.


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Dang fine job Nick! Great look box and joints!

Corey


----------



## Fourleftpaws (Feb 12, 2007)

I agree - great looking job - that style of joints are just plain outstanding!!!


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Nick., I really have had a magnifying glass to those joints and I just can't fault them. One thing you can be sure of, I definitely will not attempt any more dovetails on this forum, I know when I'm beat.


----------



## Nickbee (Nov 9, 2007)

Thanks guys. Here’s an interesting side note. The HUGE incra “Master guide” and templates don’t come with instructions for this joint. They call it a “corner post dove tail”. It’s in the manual to the Incra positioner that Rockler sells. There’s a link to the manual here:

http://www.rockler.com/product.cfm?Offerings_ID=16383&TabSelect=Details

It's basically a variation on a half blind dovetail and was not too difficult to accomplish. The good thing is the joints are symmetrical unlike a typical half blind.


----------



## S Bolton (Mar 5, 2007)

Interesting. But how did you make it with fewer dovetails shown in that manual? I like the looks, because there are fewer dovetail pins showing.

I don't know if this question is capable of being understood. I guess what I am asking is how do you make it so only three dovetail pins are made?

sb


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Steve, take a look at the disc that came with the Incra jig. It shows you how to do alternate spacing and also in the directions. You simply skip certain pins and the corresponding tails. 

Corey


----------



## S Bolton (Mar 5, 2007)

Clever fellows.

sb


----------



## Nickbee (Nov 9, 2007)

yup... it's just a matter of less cuts on one side and more cuts on the other. Takes a little figuring out but the results are great.


----------



## Nickbee (Nov 9, 2007)

Here’s the pen holder all finished…




























Finish was all wipe on:

2 coats of Watco Danish Oil (natural)

1 coat GF seal a cell

4 coats GF gloss poly

1 coat GF semi gloss poly

Final buff with 0000 steel wool and wax


----------



## Joe Lyddon (Sep 11, 2004)

Nickbee said:


> I decided to make a last minute Xmas gift for my sis. A pen holder / box she can use at her desk at work. If she likes it I’ll make her a matching “in box” for her birthday in Jan.
> 
> The sides are Poplar and the posts / bottom is Oak.
> 
> ...



Nice Work!

Beautiful lil box!

Why make box joints when you can do THIS?!

Great!


----------



## Gwade (Jun 30, 2011)

*2nd attempt at dovetail*

Wow, it looks great! I want to get out there and start cutting!


----------

